
Ask HN: How to clean smart phone to protect against Corona virus - eric234223
There are a number of articles on how to wash hands to get rid of corona virus. But smart phones are the one that is being touched and worse it is rubbed against the cheeks and is in close contact with the mouth during talking.How do you clean your smart phones ?
======
MyHypatia
I keep a bottle of isopropyl alcohol and a cloth next to my phone charger.
That way I remember to disinfect my phone and my partner's phone at least once
a day before bed time. I wipe down more frequently if I have been outside and
touching my phone.

------
helph67
Perhaps using UV rays? This may help...
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virus_processing](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virus_processing)

